

Traveling through JP, SK, HK; any HNers want to meet? - brd

I&#x27;m traveling to Toyko first week of April, then Seoul for two weeks, and finally spending the last week of April in Hong Kong.<p>If any HNers out there are interested in meeting up, I&#x27;ll happily take the detour to have a drink with them. Feel free to shoot me an email (in profile) if you&#x27;re interested in meeting up.
======
tylerpachal
I would be interested to know how many HNers are out there Tokyo, Seoul, and
Hong Kong. I traveled around Korea last August and thought it would be a neat
place to work. Edit: just to be clear I am not currently in Seoul.

~~~
woutr_be
I'm in Hong Kong, I know there are a few HNers out here, but not that many.

